# How long does raw butter & milk last?



## chlobo (Jan 24, 2004)

I just made some butter from some raw milk. How long will it last? Also, how long should the raw milk last?

finally, does raw milk taste different?


----------



## tboroson (Nov 19, 2002)

How long it will last is very variable, based on a lot of factors including your own taste. I get milk from a farm that lasts me about two weeks until it's too sour for my taste. But, some friends don't like it that sour. Another farm, their milk tastes too sour to me after about eight days. It will start out tasting different than you're used to - when it's fresh, it'll be richer and less burnt tasting. It will start to sour slightly after a couple of days. Again, how sour is "too sour" is a matter of your taste.

As for butter, if it's well washed, it'll last for several weeks. If you salt it, it'll last even longer. It'll continue to sour a bit, just like the milk. My dh doesn't like it when it sours, so we try to use it within two or three weeks. But, I've had raw butter for two months that didn't go moldy or anything.


----------



## chlobo (Jan 24, 2004)

Thanks for the info. Just curious, what is "washing" comprised of? I didn't wash this butter at all, just put it in a strainer to let extra buttermilk leach out by gravity.

How different does raw milk taste than regular milk? I'm trying to figure out if this milk is bad now. My husband likes it but it seems bad to me. Maybe I'm just more sensitive than him.

Finally, what is cultured butter?


----------



## crunchy_mama (Oct 11, 2004)

You can wash your butter by putting it in a bowl with some water and working the water through until it is clear- changing the water out a few times. Just letting it drain it will still have some milk in it and go bad quicker. I would rework it, or use it very quickly, or freeze it and only thaw out what you can use within a few days.


----------



## JaneS (Jan 11, 2003)

Raw milk doesn't go bad, it goes sour.

More on what to do with soured milk here:
http://www.westonaprice.org/foodfeat...e_rawmilk.html

How long it lastes depends on storage. If its constantly kept cold, the beneficial bacteria in it doesn't grow as fast. So keep very cold while transporting and store towards back of fridge, not in door.


----------



## Christian Mommy (May 22, 2008)

Question:

The cream I skim from our raw milk smells and tastes bitter rather than sour? Has it gone rancid for some reason? Is there something I am doing wrong? Help!


----------



## paquerette (Oct 16, 2004)

If your butter does go funky (tastes kinda like parmesan) a good use for it is in a pasta dish. The parmesan taste goes well tossed with whole wheat pasta and steamed veggies.


----------



## JaneS (Jan 11, 2003)

You are probably "breaking the cold chain". If raw milk/cream warms up, the good bacteria in it start growing, like yogurt.
http://www.nofamass.org/programs/org...ct%20Sheet.pdf


----------



## Doctor Sahm (May 21, 2008)

Since my family recently moved to Florida from North Carolina a few months ago I had to find a new source of raw milk. When I first began drinking it here in Florida I noticed it has a "funk" to it that the milk from NC did not. But every week the "funk" has seemed stronger and stronger until this last milk I purchased is unbearably bitter. My DS even said "I don't want any of that brown cow milk! I want store bought milk!" I don't want to hurt the feelings of the cow's owner (or the cow!) but I am worried something must be wrong. Does anyone know what could make raw milk taste so bitter?


----------

